# Tie-rod Question



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Does anyone know where i can buy 4-40 titanium tie-rods. Is there any company still making them.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Doesn't Lunsford Racing still make them?

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

So does team associated www.rc10.com


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

http://www.lunsfordracing.com/catalog/a___1__turnbuckles_2-pack_2668779.htm
and the asc ones aren't 4-40 there 3mm stuff. the asc steel ones are 4-40, but looking for ti.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

What are you up to Mike? Obviously your not screwing them into our standard ball cups or it wouldn't matter 4-40 measures .112 across the threads & 3mm is .118 across the threads. :devil: Just curious what you have up your sleeve. :wave: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

BrentP always doing something, now that the baby sleeps more i have more time to design. i was hoping to have a few things done months ago but it didn't work out that way. there is a car floating around, i think it's in canada right now.


----------

